# Overnight Route Advice



## vega (Sep 20, 2003)

(I hope it's OK to just make new threads around here. let me know if it's not)- 

Three of my buddies and I are planning a one- or two-night trip in early october. we're thinking either green or white mountains, but basically just want to get out there while we still can. we're all 17 with some short overnight experience, and would prefer not to drive more than four hours from central mass (also, we're only using one car, so trip would need to be a loop or something). Any suggestions, or even things to keep in mind if we have to go to a guidebook? 
thanks.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 21, 2003)

A real nice trip is to head up 93 to the Whitehouse Trailhead in Franconia Notch. Hike up to the Liberty Springs Campsites (about 3.5 miles). Spend the night, and then head N. across the Franconia Ridge over Little Haystack, Lincoln, to Lafayette. Then head down the Old Bridal Path. You can then hike a few miles back to where you started on the bike path. It is one of the most scenic hikes in the Northeast. Keep in mind that in early Oct. there could be some snow, and be prepared for winterlike conditions.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2003)

vega said:
			
		

> (I hope it's OK to just make new threads around here. let me know if it's not)-


It's absolutely all right vega...welcome to the boards!


----------



## Max (Sep 22, 2003)

Another good option would be to hike up the Crawford Path from Crawford Notch.  Partway up, take the branch over towards Mizpah hut.  You can then pitch your tent at the Nauman tent platforms nearby.  It'll take you less than 2 hours to reach the platforms if you're in decent shape, so if you leave in the morning you'll be assured of getting a spot.  Then just use that as a base camp to explore the area.  There's probably enough to do to justtify staying 2 nights if you want.  You can climb to Mt. Pierce and Mt. Eisenhower from there.  Or head in the other direction over to Mt. Jackson and Webster cliffs.


----------



## vega (Sep 22, 2003)

*mo' questions*

Thanks for the advice. It looks like we'll be doing something along the crawford path and maybe into the dry river wilderness. Trip's been expanded to two nights- does anyone know any particularly good spots to pitch a tent in there? Also, I've heard that water quality is pretty good in the whites. we're thinking of just using iodine- will that suffice?
thanks again


----------



## Max (Sep 23, 2003)

There is still a 3-sided lean-to shelter on the Dry River Trail (shown on the maps as Dry River shelter #3), about 6.5 miles in if you are hiking in the entire length of the Dry River Trail itself.  There are also other spots to find campsites as well near the junction of the Isolation Trail (just under 5 miles from Rt. 302).  If you're bringing tents, that makes a good base for hiking to Mt. Isolation itself...it has great views of the southern range.  And you can also easily reach Mt. Pierce, Mt. Eisenhower and Mt. Monroe from that trail junction.  Even Washington can be done from there as well.

Most people filter water today.  I have not used iodine myself, but I would imagine you'd be OK as long as you let it sit a while before drinking.  Keep in mind that treatments like iodine and chlorine bleach take additional time if the water is colder.  I'd backpacked in the Whites since the early 70's and never used any treatment, but lately have switched to filtering.  Giardia is one thing you don't want to mess with.  Maybe someone else here can add to the effectiveness of iodine treatments, as I'm not qualified to give you first hand experience myself.

Hope you guys have a great trip!


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree with Max. The Dry River Wilderness is a great place for some basecamping with access to the Southern peaks. The Pemi and Great Gulf are also awesome basecamp areas.

I never have filtered water before. I used to use Iodine tablets exclusively and have never had a problem. The taste is horrible, but I believe now you can get Vitamin C pills which neutralize the taste. However, iodine for me is a thing of the past now that I've discovered AquaMira. Here's a great thread with more info on it:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=50


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 24, 2003)

Do you have a White Mountain Guidebook or just a couple of the maps?

Are you & your friends familar with the area?  Sounds like you are looking at extending your summer season.  Are your sleeping bags 20 degree bags or maybe lower?  What are you guys looking for, solitude along a nice brook in the woods or a walk along a open & breathtaking ridge?

Dry River will provide Soiltude & if you use the shelter as a base camp & day hike out & back to the shelter on day two you can do a loop out of Oakes Gulf & then back down the Mt. Eisenhower Trail.  Should only see people on Crawford Path.  

Weather as usual can be big factor, if it looks too bad for an extended Presidential day two, going over to Isolation  is a nice option.  The summit area is open but very small so you can pop your head up amongst the weather & yet the safety of the trees is close at hand.  Might see some snow but should be less than six inches if any.  (Dry River & Oakes Gulf would pick up some drifting)

If you carried everything that the White Mountain Guide suggest (list probably available over on AMC's site www.outdoors.org also) you carry for day-hiking Mt. Washington you would most likely be okay in 98% of October Weather.

(Personally I think I'd rather do a two day loop from Lincoln woods, up to Garfield Campsite, then to Liberty Spring & then down Osseo back to the Car but then Franconia Ridge is my favorite White Mountain area.  (Garfield is real nice too.)


----------

